# Advice for Peacock/Hap Tank?



## stiglitz (Aug 20, 2013)

I've had a 55g Mbuna tank for about a year and a half, and now I'm thinking about tearing it down and starting an all male Peacock/Hap Tank. I know 55g is pushing it so I plan to only have 9 fish in this tank. Here's the stocklist I've come up with:

1 Aulonocara Baenschi "Benga"
1 Aulonocara "German Red"
1 OB Peacock Hybrid
1 Otopharynx lithobates
1 Copadichromis azureus
1 Tramitichromis intermedius
1 Protomelas taeniolatus "Red Empress"
1 Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania"
1 Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Albino)

I have a question: How do I go about purchasing these fish? I was thinking about just purchasing them already sexed as males, 3"-4" in size. However according to my research, I fear that if I go this route, there will be a higher chance of aggression and fish not working out together since they're already medium sized and partially matured.
The other way I was thinking about was to purchase about 6 of each species as juveniles, that way I would have a high chance of getting males of each species, as well as since they're juvies they will have a higher chance of getting along when they're adults since they will grow up together. But the problem is, 6 of each species times 9 species total = 54. Thats A LOT of fish to keep track of. 
I would much rather go with the first option mentioned since it's cheaper, would it work? Or is there a risk of higher levels of aggression and fish not working?

Help? How should I go about starting this tank and purchasing these fish? I don't want to waste money, time, and i definitely don't want to risk any fish's life.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

First of all the red empress and spilonotus tanzania will get too big for a 55G (8" up). I also find that the OB Peacock could get aggressive and dominate all your peacock to the point of stressing them out. I had a few OB peacocks as well as dragons blood and strawberry peacocks, all man made hybrids. I found that they were all very aggressive and eventually sold or removed them. You could replace them with other peacocks like a lawanda or maybe some smaller haps like a placidochromis electra.
I think if you put all the male fish you want together (3-4"), they would be fine since they are in a new environment and no one has yet to establish a territory. You could also put them in as unsexed juveniles but like you said there would be a lot of fish in there and by the time they show gender the tank will be over crowded. Of course your tank has to be already cycled and ready for them. I believe there is a Greater Seattle Aquarium Society in your area. I would contact them. The fish clubs are the most inexpensive and usually have good choices from breeders. Good Luck.


----------



## stiglitz (Aug 20, 2013)

Alright so to replace the Red Empress since he would get to big I'd put in a normal Taiwan Reef. I believe they grow to be a bit smaller than the Red Empress. Since I already had an albino Taiwan Reef on my stocklist that wouldn't work so I'd replace that one with an Aulonocara Albino Red. To replace the Protomelas Spilonotus I'd throw in an Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda". As far as OB peacock, I'm willing to take it off my stocklist. However I am a bit confused, are you saying that all OB/man made cichlids have shown to be very aggressive in your experience? Because I was thinking about replacing the OB peacock with an OB Ahli. I dont know, I just love the blotchy look. Anyway, for now here's my updated stocklist:

1 Aulonocara Baenschi "Benga"
1 Aulonocara "German Red"
1 Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda"
1 Aulonocara "Albino"
1 OB Ahli
1 Otopharynx lithobates
1 Copadichromis azureus
1 Tramitichromis intermedius
1 Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)

Alright. I'll go with the first option. I'll be sure to over filtrate my tank with established media that I've had for the past year and a half, so it should be ready for them. I'd probably do a water change the day after getting them just to be safe.. Or would that stress them out?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

The OB Ahli will get too big and aggressive for a tank this size. They tend to be more on the aggressive side and with the OB genes thrown in this could make them worse.

I would also stay away from the Lwanda. They get big and are quite aggressive and territorial for a peacock due to their cave dwelling nature.

I might consider a Placidochromis electra, or some milder mbuna like a Labidochromis species as replacements.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

You have gotten some great advice here.

I am just commenting on this statement



> However I am a bit confused, are you saying that all OB/man made cichlids have shown to be very aggressive in your experience?


This is the general consensus, however it isn't a 100% automatic rule. Every fish is different. There are many people that successfully keep OB peacocks with no issues. I have never had an OB Peacock, but I did once have a Dragonsblood or Strawberry peacock, and it was a mean SOB, got rid of him after 3 days.

So what I am saying is, IMO if you really like the OB look, you can give it a try, but be ready to remove/rehome him if he gets out of line.

BTW, your tank looks like a good mix. Good luck!


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Fish like OB Sc.Fryeri, Aulonocara, D. compressiceps as well as the dragons blood, strawberry peacocks are all man made hybrids. They used mbuna to develop these fish so that is where the added aggression can come in. Since these fish are all hybrids and have varying levels of mbuna genes in them due to random variations as well as each of these fish being developed multiple times by different breeders there behavior is more variable than a natural species.


----------



## stiglitz (Aug 20, 2013)

Chester B said:


> The OB Ahli will get too big and aggressive for a tank this size. They tend to be more on the aggressive side and with the OB genes thrown in this could make them worse.
> 
> I would also stay away from the Lwanda. They get big and are quite aggressive and territorial for a peacock due to their cave dwelling nature.
> 
> I might consider a Placidochromis electra, or some milder mbuna like a Labidochromis species as replacements.


Thank you for your input. I think I will take my chances with the OB Ahli and Lwanda. Just a sidenote, the OB will start out the smallest in the tank at 2.5". Perhaps that will curb his aggression somewhat when they all grow up. If they do get too aggressive I can always rehome them. I am willing to take the chance in hopes that it will work. Don't worry, I will monitor their behavior frequently! I'm not new to African Cichlids 

I really want a P. electra but unfortunately the site I am buying from doesn't have any


----------



## stiglitz (Aug 20, 2013)

testeve said:


> So what I am saying is, IMO if you really like the OB look, you can give it a try, but be ready to remove/rehome him if he gets out of line.
> 
> BTW, your tank looks like a good mix. Good luck!


Yes, I will give it a try and will always be ready and willing to remove/rehome him if the OB Ahli gets out of line.
Thanks!


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

If you have the opportunity, I would stretch out to at least a minimum 75 gallon. It will have the same 4 ft length but that extra depth to 18 inch. You and fish will be happier!


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Chester B said:


> The OB Ahli will get too big and aggressive for a tank this size. They tend to be more on the aggressive side and with the OB genes thrown in this could make them worse.
> 
> I would also stay away from the Lwanda. They get big and are quite aggressive and territorial for a peacock due to their cave dwelling nature.
> 
> I might consider a Placidochromis electra, or some milder mbuna like a Labidochromis species as replacements.


I've had a couple lawandas before and they weren't that aggressive. Actually if I remember correctly I had a larger one that was stressed out by the other peacocks and haps and got bloat and died. It all depends on the individual fish. I would give it a try like you plan on doing. I also wouldn't put any mbuna even labs because of their aggressiveness.


----------



## stiglitz (Aug 20, 2013)

des said:


> If you have the opportunity, I would stretch out to at least a minimum 75 gallon. It will have the same 4 ft length but that extra depth to 18 inch. You and fish will be happier!


Im actually trying to upgrade to a 125. Just gotta work more hours first


----------



## stiglitz (Aug 20, 2013)

gverde said:


> I've had a couple lawandas before and they weren't that aggressive. Actually if I remember correctly I had a larger one that was stressed out by the other peacocks and haps and got bloat and died. It all depends on the individual fish. I would give it a try like you plan on doing. I also wouldn't put any mbuna even labs because of their aggressiveness.


Thanks for the advice. I'll give it a try.

Yeah definitely no Mbuna. I was thinking about putting my Metriaclima sp. "Msobo"/"Deep Magunga" in with them. He's the prettiest in my Mbuna tank. But he'd definitely be too aggressive.. Especially since he's of the Metriaclima genus.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I've kept fish for 30+ years.(Started early, but anything over 30 years makes me seem really old..lol) I've tried all male in a 55. Major Fail. I've tried it again in a 5 ft ,120 gallon, Fail (disease from stress). On my 3rd try in the 120(in 5+ years) and not loving it. There is a lot of aggression, fin nipping, eye damage, and lip locking. I know the correct stocking, am overstocked and still hate watching the pecking order play out. The problem is that the fish DON"T read their profiles, and don't act accordingly. It would be interesting to know how many have had success in a 55. My advice, if you have to try it, is to have a few 10 gallon hospital tanks. Good luck!


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I would not take my chances with the OB Fryeri. A fryeri in itself is a fairly aggressive fish. I had one with three females in an an otherwise mbuna tank and it was easily tank boss. Throw in the OB mbuna mix into it and you are asking for trouble in that small of a tank. I currently have a lwanda that is about 4" and it is quite timid in my tank at this point and a beautiful fish. It isnt scared of the other fish, just seems to respect them and just stays out of their way. It keeps its fins out proud and never cowers which also makes it a gorgeous fish, well worth a try in my eyes. I cant speak first hand on long term experience though but I do have quite a bit of these fish in my all male 125. I removed a larger OB peacock at day two of full stocking if that tells you anything as more of a norm. If you try one, I'd get it quite a bit smaller than the others to maybe help it last at least a while.


----------



## stiglitz (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I'll try finding a smaller OB peacock and not go with the OB Fryeri. And I'll definitely take my chances with the Lawanda.

P.S., do you by chance have any pictures or videos that I could see of your 67 gallon tank? A combination of Rusties with Demasoni sounds quite beautiful and I've never seen anything done like that before so I'm eager to see


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

stiglitz said:


> P.S., do you by chance have any pictures or videos that I could see of your 67 gallon tank? A combination of Rusties with Demasoni sounds quite beautiful and I've never seen anything done like that before so I'm eager to see


stiglitz, here is a link to a video of my tank that has Rusties and Dems, as well as Pearlmutts and Msobo. Sorry for the quality, it is a cell phone video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d53csRgE ... e=youtu.be


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

R6RaVeN37 said:


> stiglitz said:
> 
> 
> > stiglitz, here is a link to a video of my tank that has Rusties and Dems, as well as Pearlmutts and Msobo. Sorry for the quality, it is a cell phone video.
> ...


 how did you get away with so few dem's? ?? i tried them once and started with about 15, very young. they all killed each other within a month or so.. they were all too young to sex,so i had no idea. every weeek i would wake up and have lost 2-3. beaten up at night or when i was asleep..idk, i didnt have any luck. they were beautiful fish though


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

B.Roberson said:


> R6RaVeN37 said:
> 
> 
> > stiglitz said:
> ...


I actually have 13 in there right now. Started with 15 but lost one to bloat right after introduction, and another to my own inattention to detail, it was stuck in one of my rocks that i pulled out when installing my background and I didnt notice it untill I found it dead when I went to put the rock back  . Luckily other than that they have been fine. Just the normal chasing every now and then, but no damaged fins or anything else. I have actually noticed on several occasions my large male Msobo or my 5 inch golden alge eater dart over and break up two of my Dems when they are circling each other. I dont know if these guys are helping keep them in check or what, but so far so good and the Dems are breeding like crazy.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

i think thats great!! I wish mine would have worked out.... awsome to hear.


----------

